# I'm in



## EnergyFX (Aug 29, 2009)

I really don't have an answer for why I haven't joined you all sooner.  :shadedshu

But, you can add 3 rigs to TPUs armada.  

My personal rig: E8500 @ 4ghz, on about about 30-50% of the time, idle for about a quarter of the time it is on.

My wife's rig (once I get it put back together):  E8600 @ 4+ghz, on about 3-4 hours a day, but almost never idle when on.

My HTPC: E8500 @ stock speed (fucking Dell), on 24/7 and idle for about 90% of the time!!!

The Dell will be the one primarily crunching for you guys since we never turn it off.  With WCG now running me and my wife's personal machines I will be slightly less inclined to turn them off as often as I do now.  I'll let them run a bit more.

Bleh, what's a few more dollars on the electric bill.


----------



## MRCL (Aug 29, 2009)

A few more dollars, and a few more degrees in your house


----------



## hat (Aug 29, 2009)

You should probably set them to 100%. WCG works in "heartbeats" where it spikes up to 100%, then back down to 0%, then back up to 100% again (where as F@H, if you set it to 30%, would jump to 30% then stay there forever). The length of time it stays at 100% is based on what percentage of CPU time you give it. I set all my rigs to 100%.


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 29, 2009)

hat said:


> You should probably set them to 100%. WCG works in "heartbeats" where it spikes up to 100%, then back down to 0%, then back up to 100% again (where as F@H, if you set it to 30%, would jump to 30% then stay there forever). The length of time it stays at 100% is based on what percentage of CPU time you give it. I set all my rigs to 100%.



I've already set them to 100%

What I meant in my OP was how much % of the time the rigs were sitting idle before now.  In other words... they could have been crunching during those times instead of just sitting there fornicating with my electric bill and not accomplishing a damn thing for it.


----------



## AltecV1 (Aug 29, 2009)

MRCL said:


> A few more dollars, and a few more degrees in your house



it is a lot more then a few bucks


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 29, 2009)

AltecV1 said:


> it is a lot more then a few bucks



I'll see how it goes.  Thanks for the heads up though.

Since you mentioned it, care to elaborate a bit?

Watts are watts... and the way I see it a CPU putting out ~100 watts of thermal load should be about the same as a 100 watt lamp being on all the time.  Granted there is other supproting hardware to go along with the CPUs additional load, but I for the most part it should still only be comparable to a lamp or two.


----------



## MRCL (Aug 29, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> I'll see how it goes.  Thanks for the heads up though.
> 
> Since you mentioned it, care to elaborate a bit?
> 
> Watts are watts... and the way I see it a CPU putting out ~100 watts of thermal load should be about the same as a 100 watt lamp being on all the time.  Granted there is other supproting hardware to go along with the CPUs additional load, but I for the most part it should still only be comparable to a lamp or two.



I don't know any exact numbers, but my dad mentioned the electricity bill made a jump upwards... a noticeable jump.


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 30, 2009)

So how long does it take the WC site to post results?  I know I've finished a few projects already today, but the site still has me at zero across the board.

Edit: NM, just read this line in my personal stats page:
"Statistics are unavailable until within 24 hours after returning your first result to the server."


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 30, 2009)

MRCL said:


> I don't know any exact numbers, but my dad mentioned the electricity bill made a jump upwards... a noticeable jump.



Just for the record, My electric bill last august while not crunching was $119, this august while cruncher 24/7 was 128. Keep in mind that I've been running WCG on 2 i7's and an X3 720BE 24/7. I'd say that was $9 well spent.


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 30, 2009)

that's acceptable


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 30, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> I really don't have an answer for why I haven't joined you all sooner.  :shadedshu
> 
> But, you can add 3 rigs to TPUs armada.
> 
> ...



Can you add a few points to the folding side of TPU? Welcome to crunching!


----------



## theonedub (Aug 30, 2009)

Warning, Crunching is a known habit forming activity.  

I personally Fold on my HTPC and can say that the only downside to it is that the HTPC cannot function as a media player/server/etc when Folding. I still have it fold- I just don't watch movies on it anymore.


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 30, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> Can you add a few points to the folding side of TPU? Welcome to crunching!



If someone wouldn't mind explaining the difference.  (keep it simple, I'm new to this)

I could look it up myself, I know... but I'm working on my soprano build and don't really want to take a break to research it.  The sooner I can get this build done the sooner it can go to work for you guys.


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 30, 2009)

well its easy folding uses gpu power, cruncing uses cpu power. So you can do both at once. Folding needs a 2,3,4 series gpu from ATI, and 8, 9,250,260,275 on up series gpu from Nvidia. Take a look at the Folding section of the forums right above this one (crunching). Thanks in advance.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 30, 2009)

^ Well I forgot this in my post too, but do not forget that you can Fold on CPUs as well with the SMP Client. Sometimes people forget that Folding is not limited to GPUs only.


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 30, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> well its easy folding uses gpu power, cruncing uses cpu power. So you can do both at once. Folding needs a 2,3,4 series gpu from ATI, and 8, 9,250,260,275 on up series gpu from Nvidia. Take a look at the Folding section of the forums right above this one (crunching). Thanks in advance.



I see.  I'll go set the HTPC up for it right now.


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 30, 2009)

Nah I didnt forget. I fold with my video cards and crunch with my cpus. I think it works better that way but thats just me. BTW Dub installing xp on the hard drive right now gonna put your old gso to work.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 30, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> Nah I didnt forget. I fold with my video cards and crunch with my cpus. I think it works better that way but thats just me. BTW Dub installing xp on the hard drive right now gonna put your old gso to work.



I figured you knew that- you are a professional. 

Glad to see the GSO is coming back online. It is a great card, and started me on my way to consistent Folding


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2009)

welcome aboard dude!


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 30, 2009)

theonedub said:


> I figured you knew that- you are a professional.
> 
> Glad to see the GSO is coming back online. It is a great card, and started me on my way to consistent Folding



Professionals make money all i do is spend it
Its going now the gso


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 30, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> Professionals make money all i do is spend it
> Its going now the gso



i lol'd


----------



## gogx (Sep 9, 2009)

So EnergyFx how manny machines are you acculy crunching with? Coz is see we are neckaneck every day. And i do need someone to compete with. My Q is at 3,2Gh and 100%, my lapy is 2,0Gh stock and at 60%. Whats your setup like?

Forgot to say i added an e2180 this morning but this one will do its work only 8h a day when im at job...gota get my boos to do it for me on his quad :d but i doubt it is wery consirned about energy


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 9, 2009)

gogx said:


> So EnergyFx how manny machines are you acculy crunching with? Coz is see we are neckaneck every day. And i do need someone to compete with. My Q is at 3,2Gh and 100%, my lapy is 2,0Gh stock and at 60%. Whats your setup like?
> 
> Forgot to say i added an e2180 this morning but this one will do its work only 8h a day when im at job...gota get my boos to do it for me on his quad :d but i doubt it is wery consirned about energy



LMAO!!  

Yeah, I've been watching you creep up on me (and pass me). My dual cores can't compete with your quad.  

I have an E8600 crunching full time, but It's in a Dell that I use for my HTPC.  I can't OC it at all.  I have had my gaming rig running lately... but I don't plan to leave it on all the time.  I have been running it a bit more that I normally would mainly to see if I could hold you off.   It is an E8500 OCd to 3.8.  And when that wasn't enough I even brought my XPS laptop into the race... but it's not worth much.

So... long story short... my dual cores just can't hang with your quad 



You posting here was too cool though... since I have been silently battling you!  Thanks for a good laugh!

EDIT:  Wait a minute... what's this I just checked!  I've got 300 pts on you.  Yesterday you had passed me so I left everything running all night and all day today so far.  Looks like my strategy is paying off.  *evil laugh*


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 9, 2009)

Talk about neck and neck:







It's pretty obvious when we each kicked it up to meet the other's performance.

So now I see how this crunching/folding stuff gets addicting.  Binary drag racing at its best!!


----------



## Duxx (Sep 9, 2009)

lol, I used to have someone like this, a_ump was his name, but he didnt last long before he stopped crunching   Started within a day of eachother too...


----------



## gogx (Sep 10, 2009)

I think my girlfrend turnd of my Q coz it only returnd 6 results yesterday... I have to call her but not till 10 she is still sleping only 7am here in EU.

Good to heve someone to compete with, far more interesting like this

P.S.
I have an mobo siting at home an Asus P5N32-E SLI with an bent pin in the socket. I am willing to give ti away to an WCG or Fold@home member here at TPU. It has 3x Pci-e. The dude has to repaer it himself coz i dont heve the time and no founds to bay other stuf to bild a comp. Annybody reading this pleas direkt my were to poste this! You just pay for shiping. I want to give it to a member who will realy use it for what i sey!


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah, my wife shut my computer down on me a couple of times... but then I administered my authority to her and set the situation straight!

kidding

I did have to explain to her what was going on though... now she thinks it's pretty cool.

If you find a taker for your MB have them get in touch with me and I can add some memory to the combo.  Same requirement, it has to be committed to crunching for TPU.


----------



## gogx (Sep 10, 2009)

I just posted it in the FT/FS/FF subforum. Mybe someone wants it


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 11, 2009)

Looks like you crunched about 500 more points than me today.  I was having some conflicts with my folding clients that may have hindered my crunching.  I think I got it resolved though.  We'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## gogx (Sep 11, 2009)

I backed my overclock down to stock i am mesuring power con. at the wall. But i ren the Q all night and today all day. Gota check how much m i gona pay more.

Looked at your threat moding the Termaltake Case....Nice Cat!


----------



## gogx (Sep 16, 2009)

Seems i cant get a taker for the MB.... Im in contact with bo$$ from UK...but he is not a cruncher or folder, so wont give it to him. I just may excided a frend of mine for WCG (lots of money, 3 quads allredy at home), if he going to build one more ill give ot to him.

Overtook you today


----------

